# linux 9.2



## robina_80 (Nov 9, 2004)

hello im using linux and its asking me for a username and password can anyone help


----------



## SFR (Nov 9, 2004)

Are you installing linux for the first time?

.. and what flavor/brand of linux are you using?


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 10, 2004)

yes, ive got linux 9.2 dont know if that makes a difference and also how many disks does it come with because ive downloaded 1 685mb isnt it 3286mb which is 3-5 cds. oh yeah im using the brand, SuSe


----------



## Verrona (Nov 10, 2004)

depends if u use a duel layer cd, or use a dvd. if so it could only need 1 disk


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 10, 2004)

i think i downloaded 1 cd out of 3 or 5 have to download again


----------



## SFR (Nov 10, 2004)

well.... for madrake there are 3 cd's ... if you DL it off the net EACH disk has about 600+ MB on it...

you have to DL all of them!


I know Fedora has 4...  dunno about SUSE... but I would guess 3-5 and each will have around 600+ MB on them.


----------



## Verrona (Nov 10, 2004)

My version of Fedora only has 2 disks cant remember wot version.... i know its a recent version though


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 10, 2004)

how many versions of linux are there, there louds how come and whats the best one


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Nov 10, 2004)

SuSE, Fedora, Xandros. These are the ones I've used.

Jimbob


----------



## Pyotr (Nov 10, 2004)

There's also Debian, Mandrake and some other.
http://www.linux.org


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2004)

I've read that Mandrake was great for newbies... It was the first Distro I've used and it was pretty simple. Redhat is a great distro also and of course Suse to name a few of the top distros..

Try Mandrake if your new..


----------



## cykx (Nov 10, 2004)

i remember i had red hat 9 , it was 3 discs


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 10, 2004)

I assume you mean Mandrake Linux 9.2 as the linux kernel has only reached version 2.6.x
Although you could be refering to any number of Linux distrobutions as many have had a version 9.2

I think Fedora makes a good Newbie linux myself.


----------



## Spider Man (Nov 10, 2004)

hello;
here is direct link to mandrake linux 10.0 it contains 3 cdz. i think it is best one. u can download it from here
http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/pub/linux/Mandrakelinux/official/iso/10.0/i586/
_bye_


----------



## Verrona (Nov 10, 2004)

I found that Mandrake was good for starters however,..... the bad thing was that the fonts were terrible. Everything was hard 2 read, even when changing them; this made it better for a little while but soon got annoyed with it that i changed to Red Hat 8.2!!

I still need to install Fedora, cant remember which version it is though


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 11, 2004)

sorry to keep on asking questions but have any of you guys got a url of a free linux software if you could much appreciated thanks


----------



## SFR (Nov 11, 2004)

It aint free but it is CHEAP:



http://www.easylinuxcds.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=49


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's Fedora:

http://fedora.redhat.com/download/


----------



## Imaruki (Nov 11, 2004)

I liked Mandrake a lot when I first started learning Linux. I still use it on a dual boot system right now. One of my laptops, the 600MHz Toshiba I have (not my more powerful one), has Knoppix on it because I *love* wardriving...


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 11, 2004)

I liked mandrake at first. But when I tried to install Mandrake 10 the soundcard squeeled and wouldn't stop. Features like the easy to use network browser in Fedora and other easy stuff is what won me over to Fedora. Knoppix is really good for a beginner too because you can play around with Linux without actually installing it and making any permanent changes.


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Nov 11, 2004)

Xandros is made to be as simular to windows as possible... great for newbies.

Jimbob


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2004)

> Xandros is made to be as simular to windows as possible... great for newbies.



That statement is true and false .. hehehe.. yea it's good for newbies because it's familier but in the end it's better to go with a system that's more linux then windows for learning on but of course that's just an opinion ..


----------



## Blue (Nov 11, 2004)

> I found that Mandrake was good for starters however,..... the bad thing was that the fonts were terrible.



That's strange when using red hat or mandrake I never noticed the fonts being hard to read.. I've not used linux for about 2 years now though but cant you also use windows fonts? I know When I ran a windows app (dreamweaver and flash) in linux using wine I installed windows fonts for that because that app was pretty much unusable until I did.


----------

